# drucker lässt sich nicht installieren



## smista (12. Dezember 2004)

hi @ all,

ich habe ein problem und zwar möchte ich meinen drucker (HP Deskjet 710 C) installieren (windows 2000). (anschluss: LPT1). erst kam im geräte manager ein gelbes fragezeichen mit "Parallel Device". hab keine ahnung was das ist.
Mit der Software von HP gehts auch nicht. Während der installation kommt ein fehler " Fehler 11 Druckertreiber 'HP Deskjet 710C Series' kann nicht hinzugefügt weden".   
Mit den treibern im internet unter http://www.hp.com geht es auch nicht.

der drucker geht einfach nicht zum installieren.

Bitte helft mir.. ich bin schon am verzweifeln      

mfg. smista


----------

